# Monitor Audio Bronze B1 owners out there??



## dudlew

Hi all,

 Just about to pick up some Monitor Audio Bronze B1 speakers. I think I got them for a good deal... $150 new for the pair. So I jumped at them. I have been trying to get some opinions on them though. These will be used for either computer listening and/or for a second audio system.

 So whats your opinion an these little babies???

 D


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice price! I was considering these before I bought my Wharfedales. Some of the reviewers found that they were a little on the bright side but otherwise excellent. I believe What HiFi wrote up a very favorable review of them. What are your impressions?


----------



## clarke68

I think they're great!

 Not that you should trust me, because I've never heard them. I was in the market for bookshelves a few years ago and was really curious about these because I figured the front-firing ports would work particularly well in my room. This was before Good Guys started selling Monitor Audio, so I couldn't find anyplace nearby to audition them.

 They're supposed to be mellower (smoother? more accurate? more British?) than the Paradigm Mini-Monitors that I ended up with. $150 is a great price if they're in decent shape...let us know what you think!


----------



## warpdriver

That's a GREAT price for a great budget speaker. 
 Why are they so cheap? That's probably dealer cost ($300 USD regular MSRP)


----------



## dudlew

Well they are new. I too was shocked at the price. I didnt know the cost of these otherwise but figured that the price was a steel.

 The seller won them in a competition of sorts and had no need for them. I just happened to come up on the add at audiogon, contacted the seller and just about payed for them. With where I live, it would be about two weeks before I get them. So no impressions yet. I have never owned or heard Monitor Audio speakers, but have owned the B&W DM601 original series and own the NHT ST4 and Mission M30i. I don't know where the MAs will fall in this group, but hopefully better than the Missions and close to equal the B&Ws.

 I was checking here to see who might have heard these or owned them, and were willing to share their impressions.

 edit: I would also love to know what would be a good budget reciever to run these. I am looking at the JVC Digital reciever ($150)line and the pioneer universal player ($150)to round out this budget system. I want to replace the Nikko for convenience of the remote control and more modern amenidties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 D


----------



## soundboy

At $150.00, they're a steal. I heard them, along with the Bronze B2 and the Energy Connoisseur C-3, when I was auditioning speakers for my current system. At that time, the B1 were retaing for $300.00/pair and the other 2 speakers were going for roughly $400.00/pair. They sounded very good and I think they will sound especially good with vocals. I eventually chose the C-3 but Monitor Audio B1/B2 are winners IMHO.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dudlew* 
_edit: I would also love to know what would be a good budget reciever to run these. I am looking at the JVC Digital reciever ($150)line and the pioneer universal player ($150)to round out this budget system. I want to replace the Nikko for convenience of the remote control and more modern amenidties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Try the Teac Distinction A1-D integrated amp for $175


----------



## VicAjax

i gave them a listen about a year ago, and the marked price on them was $350-$400 i think. i thought they were about on par with other things in that price range. a little bit of a bass hump, but that might have been because of poor placement.

 for $150, though.. you can't lose.. GREAT deal.


----------



## dudlew

Ok so I just got these. I am burning them in now and have to go back to work, so i will leave them on with some Seal playing. 

 Initially, they seem to blow away the Missions in dynamics and opennes. But this is just an observation but not a direct comparison. that will come later. it seems to integrate better with the sub as well because I can set the sub crossover lower. it sounds more seamless. 

 But I will wait a till later and then a few days as I let them burn in and let you know what i feel about them in comparison to the missions. 

 D


----------



## soundboy

Thanks for the update.

 It'll be cool to see how the MA (together with the Nano sub) compares, not only to the Missions, but also your NHTs.


----------



## dudlew

Well I wont be able to do the NHT comparo soundboy. They are on a different island. That is why I am building this second one, so I can have decent music on the island where I work. 

 That would have been a great comparo too. Not for scale or dynamics of course, but for detail and musicality. I am surprised as is right now given what I payed for them. They easily handle the power better than the missions. At the loud volume levels, you have to keep a close eye on the Missions as you are afraid that the driver will explode. With the same volume settings the Monitor audios are under much better control, no sign of being on the verge of over excursion. As I said, I will listen to them a bit more later and do a comparo with different styles of music. Both without the sub. A bit unfair as the Mission's bass driver is smaller, but I paid only $50 more for the Monitor Audios, so lets call it fair on the value front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D


----------



## Headphony

I have a full B2 AV 1 series with B1's in back and B2's up front. I totally love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The B1's are great and would be fine in a stand-alone 2.0 set-up themselves.


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphony* 
_I have a full B2 AV 1 series with B1's in back and B2's up front. I totally love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The B1's are great and would be fine in a stand-alone 2.0 set-up themselves._

 

The B2 are awesome speakers....it was quite a hard decision between my Energy C-3 and the MA B2.


----------



## Drewpy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundboy* 
_The B2 are awesome speakers....it was quite a hard decision between my Energy C-3 and the MA B2._

 

I'm actually in the same predicament. What amp are you using, and which speakers did you finally go with (I'm assuimg the B2s as you are commenting on their performance)? I'm considering the Panny SA-XR55/57 for an amp, which considered as a rather bright amp by some (avsforums thread), though it also apparently mellows slightly over time (whether its the user or amp breaking-in, take your choice). Any helpful thoughts, musings or advice? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headphony

I'm using a Marantz SR 4600 to drive the 5.1 set-up. (B2 x 2, B1 x 2, B centre, and ASW100) I chose the amp not because of any expected synergies, but because I got a good deal on it and was really impatient about getting my system up at the time. I don't regret the choice as it sounds very good. I'm still looking at upgrading eventually to an HK AVR 440 or 640 when they become available. I've heard of good synergies between HK amps and MA speakers. The Panny SA-XR55 seems like a great av-receiver for the money.


----------



## dudlew

Ok,

 I have been listening to these for the entire night, but not critically. I was listening to a friends MP3 collection all encoded at 128kbs so its not that great. I have decided to hold off for a little while on my write up because the switching of cables is inefficient right now and also I need to build some new stands. I also want to wait until I recieve my Marantz reciever, which may be this weekend, so I can evaluate the system as it should be.

 But so far I am loving them, the one fault I have found is that the treble can be just a touch harsh, but I believe that I need a cable upgrade all around. The interconnects coming from my soundcard to the Nikko right now are anything but good (two cheapy (RCA and the cheapest Street Wire I could have found)interconnects, joined by a coupler to increase the length), and the speaker cables, from use with the Missions, are brighter and a little thin sounding than usual. I used these with the Missions because I felt that they were a good match, opening up the top end a bit and getting rid of a little boom and midrange shoutiness. The Monitor Audios are a different kettle of fish though and I need some more neutral, smoother sounding, and natural cables, which I believe I have in the CableTalks I have. I just need some bananas to make switching the speaker cables between speakers quick and easy.

 So once these things are done, I will post an update then.

 D


----------



## Headphony

I haven't dabbled enough with cables to really know what that's all about. I use cheap optical cable as interconnects from the DVD/CDP and PS2. For the analog line level connections I use inexpensive Profigold interconnects. They have nice pictures on the package that show you how the cable is made, so you feel like you know what you're buying. Speaker cable is standard 2.5mm OFC.

 Also keep in mind, these speakers need some good burn-in.


----------



## dudlew

....... with some credentials, so don't worry Headphony, you are ok with cables.

 Profigold is good stuff and highend compared to what I have. I have heard of them and remember that they get ok to good ratings, so you should be fine in that area.

 D


----------



## warpdriver

I'd say put 50-100 hours on them first before really judging them. Speaker break-in makes a bigger difference than headphones IMO

 The B1's are not known as bright harsh speakers. They shouldn't sound as bright as your NHT's


----------



## dudlew

hey warpdriver

 The modern NHTs are seemingly quite mellow up top. I have heard this statement levelled at the older NHTs but not these. Of the three brothers (myself included), One with Dynaudio Audience 50s one with B&W CDM7NTs and me with myST4s, The least bright of the lot are mine. They are not bright in the least or harsh at all. The only thing is that you realise that the NHTs top end is quite rolled off especially compared the the B&W of my brother, which has some of the cleanest extended highs that I have ever heard. I know I havent heard much so don't knock me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But As I said I dont think that they are harsh at all, I just feel that they are showing up my cabling and source more than the Missions I have right now. They have been playing for about 30 hours straight now, as since I put them on yesterday, I havent taken them off, so by weekend, keeping the same system I should have close to 100 hours on them. Perfect timing as I hope to get my Reciever at the same time as well.

 So Don't worry, they have not been judged as harsh at all, just more revealing of its ancillaries over the Missions.

 D


----------



## warpdriver

cool. I remember listening to the subzero, and it was pretty thin and bright. I guess their larger speakers don't have that problem.


----------



## Max F

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drewpy* 
_I'm actually in the same predicament. What amp are you using, and which speakers did you finally go with (I'm assuimg the B2s as you are commenting on their performance)? I'm considering the Panny SA-XR55/57 for an amp, which considered as a rather bright amp by some (avsforums thread), though it also apparently mellows slightly over time (whether its the user or amp breaking-in, take your choice). Any helpful thoughts, musings or advice? It'd be greatly appreciated._

 

Hey just your luck! I use the MA Bronze B4s up front and the B1s in the back and run them with the Panny SA-XR55 and love it! I would characterize the Monitor Audios as slightly bright especially in a lively room (hardwood floors) like mine with their metal domes, but very detailed. The midrange is a little more laid back which i like. The upper end was a little harsh on my previous receiver (Panasonic SAHE75) with CDs not with SACDs (Sony 595 does a great job with SACDs). However, with the SAXR55, CDs are no longer harsh at all with digital into the XR55 (analog in is not as good - so now my SACDs aren't as great sounding, oh well two step forward one step back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) The sound may be a little on the bright side for some, but overall very smooth sounding and detailed without being harsh (i really hate harsh digital sound). I have a Behringer DEQ2496 that i add a slight treble rolloff to lower the upper range without losing to much detail. However, a simple tone adjustment of -1 or -2 db is equivalent. I mainly have the DEQ to fix the bass. The B4s boom like crazy in my room. The DEQ with the parametric and graphic digital EQ clears that up nicely. Overall, fear not the Monitor Audios with the Panny XR55. If you have a lively room, you can just adjust the treble down a notch or two. I love the XR55 - great little receiver. Believe the hype!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max F* 
_<snip> However, a simple tone adjustment of -1 or -2 db is equivalent. <snip>_

 

i second the XR55 recommendation. i set my father-in-law up with the panny and a pair of Athena bookshelves. bright at first, but dialing the treble down -3dB smoothed it right out. i was very impressed (and surprised) with the smoothness of the tone controls.


----------



## $qwuzzy

i've been looking at picking up a set of these, (and $150 is a steal!!!) but the only problem is i'm a conplete newb in terms of matching an (affordable) amplifier to them

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Try the Teac Distinction A1-D integrated amp for $175_

 

i can't seem to find this (in australia).....are there any other recommended options?

 EDIT - just found the panasonic XR55....very nice. and would be good for when i eventually get a 7.1 setup going.

 but are there any 2 channel amplifiers that go well with these?


----------



## dudlew

OK,

 I have been running these speakers for about 50 hours. I have listened to audioslave, Gorillaz, A Tribe Called Quest, The Streets, Chemical Brothers, Basement Jaxx, Jamie Cullem, Jack Johnson, Sting, Jet, Dave Brubeck, Kruder and dorfmeister, Moby, Seal, Maroon 5 and more, and I havent found a genre that put them down.

 So My cabling is crap, my room is blah (tiny and overcrowded with cheap wooden crap) and I am loving these speakers. The highs are extended, they are open and have a quite nice bass for their size. The are also dynamic and fresh, something the Missions lacked. The instruments are quite clear and these just sound open and free compared with the missions. I cant wait to seriously listen to them and compare toe to toe, on stands to the Missions. I really hope I get the Marantz this weekend.

 The harsh treble seems gone for the time and seems more pronounced when the speakers are pushed hard, which is what I was doing for about 20 of the 50 hours. I had to give the amp a break today as the daily temperatures here are high (33 degrees celsius) and I usually have to lock my room for security purposes. So the heat buildup in the amp could not have been pleasant pushing these speakers quite hard for two plus days straight.

 More to come when I get these things settled in this room properly.

 d


----------



## Drewpy

Thanks for all the input guys, I think I'm sold on the B2s. Just need to find a store near me that carries them, and has a decent return policy should I (for some reason, but I kind of doubt it from what you've stated) want to return them for another speaker.


----------



## dudlew

Well the Marantz is finally here. I havent gotten the banana plugs yet, so the comparo with the Missions is delayed.

 Here is a pic of my current setup.My Setup

 Its simple. I am enjoying this system as it is. I think I will make a cable upgrade in the near future, especially when i either purchase a DVD player, or bring down the one I have in my main setup. This is a great second system. The only thing I cant decide about is the issue of the sound quality between the old Nikko and the Marantz. They both sound good, with the marantz being cleaner sounding, but the Nikko may have had a slightly fuller sound to it, and one feature that I will miss, a subsonic filter. It was good to have the protection for the Monitor Audios. But all in all it is progress in terms of convenience. At least I can be a total couch potato, if i only had a couch!!

 I have only one other question; with my budget being as miniscule as it is, is it absolutely necessary for me to get the matching center channel speaker, or cn i get by with a different brand mainly for movie watching? the B center seems out of my price range, so that is why I ask. Would it be better to stay in 4.1 than to use a mismatched center? All advice would be welcome. 

 In the meantime, i will enjoy 2.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D


----------



## warpdriver

I'd rather go phantom (4.1/2.1) than get a mismatched center. Having a center anchors your image down better. You don't want to skimp on the center because most of the content comes out of the center.


----------



## Max F

I really like my Bronze center. Movies and dialogue are good, but music is excellent. If you play surround music i would highly recommend it. I think i got mine off e-bay for around $150. They show up every once in a while. 

 I tell you what. I see alot of the Silver Series on e-bay now. The Silvers are being replaced by the Silver Reference. I really fell in love with the S2s but couldn't afford them a couple of years ago. I could probably afford them now though with e-bay. I love my bronze though. They fit more my style. Silver and Golds are more for the refined, classical and jazz, style. I can rock out nicely with some Sabbath or similar on my Bronzes and not feel bad about it.


----------

